# Hurghada fuel



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy 92 fuel in Hurghada or surrounding area

Man at petrol station said "no fuel in Hurghada" :-(


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Last week there was no problem at all!
You are staying in El Gouna? There is an petrol station in El Gouna and one just outside of El Gouna.
Also when you take the normal road to Hurghada, just before Hurghada is one and also if you stay on the right, after a while there is a petrol station on the left. These are the closest to El Gouna.
Good luck!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Anyone know where to buy 92 fuel in Hurghada or surrounding area
> 
> Man at petrol station said "no fuel in Hurghada" :-(


Extended holiday in the offing....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmm the ones we found on the way into Hurghada all had no fuel

Will try Gouna layer when we head back


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Extended holiday in the offing....


Thanks for the offer :clap: but you probably don't have room for us all :wink:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Mmmm the ones we found on the way into Hurghada all had no fuel
> 
> Will try Gouna layer when we head back


just filled up with 92 in Gouna


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Last time we were in Makadi, there seemed to be no petrol, either. My husband checked all the petrol stations around... We gave the car keys to the concierge of our hotel, and when we wanted to leave to go back to Cairo, the car was fully tanked and the concierge got a nice tip .


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Just missed your post - congrats


----------

